
Why Apple had a secret meeting with app developers to discuss the App Store - tobiasrenger
https://www.businessinsider.de/apple-secret-meeting-developers-new-york-subscriptions-app-store-2018-7
======
makecheck
Frankly the subscriptions goal won’t really work unless it’s the _only_
option, required for all, and “end subscription” simply means “no more
updates” (as opposed to “broken app”).

Given that model, you aren’t risking much by daring to ask your customers to
opt in, as literally any other app they can buy would have the same deal. And
customers wouldn’t risk much either, as worst-case they pay your initial price
and have to keep what they have.

A really nice feature, if Apple is serious about this, would be to have a
“resume” price that kicks in _based on_ how _long_ it’s been since the
customer last paid. That way, feel free to stop paying but don’t expect to
come back in 2 years and get all the latest updates for nothing.

------
spronkey
Fuck Apple. Just another snippet to add to the "Apple hates consumers" pile.

